# project gtir



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah i am starting my new project on my daily driver a 98 sentra se. I am dropping in the GTIR !!! (so happy). i am changing the top mount for a GReddy front mount. jwt ecu flush with cobra fuel map. Anybody done this swap and if so how have you liked it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

redmond420 said:


> yeah i am starting my new project on my daily driver a 98 sentra se. I am dropping in the GTIR !!! (so happy). i am changing the top mount for a GReddy front mount. jwt ecu flush with cobra fuel map. Anybody done this swap and if so how have you liked it.



PLEASE pay attention to where you are posting. This portion of the site is dedicated to existing project cars for Nissan Performance Magazine. 

I will move this to members ride's since it deals with your car and plans.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill believe this when i see it haha


----------



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ill believe this when i see it haha



well i plan on it being done by jan 21 06,am in no real hurry beacuse i have lost my license untill then, i have the engine, the ecu is on it's way to jwt (so four to five weeks on that), and my front mount is in the mail. now my only prob is that because of the latest hurricane gas is at $5.00 around ga and the south east for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

take pics of your setup


----------

